# Best algae eater for africans?



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok I have a mbuna tank and had a Pleco in there. He was about 8"+ long and my africans killed him.

I have read some stuff on the forum but there doesn't seem to be a definative answer on what the best algae eater is. I hear bristle nose are good and that chinese algae eaters are good becasue they are smaller and more agile and can hide better??


----------



## capman (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't have the answer, but I do have a comment on chinese algae eaters. If you keep them long enough and take good care of them, they actually get to be a lot larger than most people probably realize - almost a foot long. And I'm not sure they do all that great a job of eating algae when they get larger. They can also get aggressive. I do have fond memories of Chinese algae eaters that we had when I was a kid, one of which got to be quite large.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

You won't find a difinitive answer because there isn't one.
Some people have success with plecos and other algae eaters and some don't.
This is the repeating theme with many other posts and threads.

It looks like you want an active algae eater that doesn't get large so I suggest the bristlenose.
Give it a try but it helps if the pleco is larger than the cichlids or put them together while the cichlids are young and small.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I also had my mbuna kill my pleco...I have synodontis (upside down cats ) They are doing very well so far and my mbunas don't pay any attention to them...I have a little problem trying to feed them, my piggies grab the food for them but they have gotten a little bolder and come out and eat with everyone else...


----------



## capman (Mar 22, 2009)

The synodontis are not algae eaters though, right?

Do the Synodontis eat baby cichlids in your tank? I imagine they would.

Still, they are really cool....


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I think I read they are algae eaters..I never had an algae problem bad enough to worry about it. My plants and decor get a little on it and for the glass I have a magna cleaner that I run over when I see it starting and every week when I do my water changes I clean a section of plants and what ever else is showing any algae on it...That routine seems to help.. :dancing:


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I forgot the other question: I have never had any babies that I know of so I don't know if they would eat them.. :-?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

bristle nose plecs, and rubber nose plecs work great, in most cases.
garra rufa would probably work too if you can find them. 
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Species ... p?id=26483


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

Synos will eat fry. My guys have killed several plecos. I had the best luck with chinese algea eaters. When they got too big I gave them to the LFS. They only cost 2 bucks and was happy to have them!


----------



## Gusmyster (Feb 3, 2008)

My experience is that the chinese algae eaters will do a lot of work but are not that hardy. The good news is that they are pretty cheap and easy to find, so if they die they are easy to replace.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

The best "algae eater" for a mbuna tank . . . . a magnetic glass cleaner and an unused toothbruth IMHO!!!


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with hollyfish2000... :thumb:


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i have a gold algae eater and hes pretty aggressive and chases my mbuna.so he holds his own.btw i have mainganos


----------

